# I'm thinking about getting a Drill Doctor.



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems?
Is it all its cracked up to be?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My father always sharpened his bits free hand. I used to be able to do that but am now completely out of practice.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've used one...it worked as advertised.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought one to sharpen my smaller bits, I find it works okay. I still prefer sharpen my larger bits that are big enough to see what I'm doing by hand. 

It takes a lot of sharpening to justify the cost. I use numbered and letter drills quite a bit drilling steel so do sharpen a lot of different sizes, if it was only to sharpen small fractional bits to drill wood it would likely be cheaper to buy the bits in bulk and throw the dull ones away.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

When I realized I had about a 100 dull bits in my dull bit can, I started checking around for a used Drill Doctor. Hardly used 750 for $50...:thumbsup:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I have one that sharpens split point bits and I love it. Only way I know of to sharpen split point bits yourself.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I used to own a pro($500) drill bit sharpener. After using that, all the plastic parts on a drill doctor just puts me off. I understand that they work ok. I just freehand or replace them.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've had one available for about 20 years, gave it to my Dad one fathers day. I inherited it back when he passed. The only thing is it doesn't work with the deWalt bullet tip bits or brad points but a regular twist bit only takes a few seconds. Great company too, they also make the Worksharps.:smile:


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thanks...*

I probably will never reach a break even point cost wise. But, since I've decided to get it, I will know if I use it that the drills are sharp.

and now it is not clear I have any sharp bits.


:smile:

Alan


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I've had one for, perhaps, 10 years. 

The Drill Doctor is so good that when a drill bit becomes dull in the middle of a project, I'll stop and sharpen the drill bit.

And, I've yet to see a brand new sharp twist drill bit.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Good Point..*

That is at least +1


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually, just to tack onto Rich's post a bit. You can even fix most broken bits. As long as it isn't broken off to short, I've put a "sorta" tip on a broken one with a bench grinder and finish it with the Drill Doctor. Drill Doctor is expensive but the only bits I find I am replacing anymore are the ones my son borrows and looses:laughing:


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have one. It has paid for itself by now. I think they are the way to go. I found that if I use it on new bits they cut better than original grind.:thumbsup:

Ray


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Well,...*

I think tomorrow I will become the proud owner of a brand new drill doctor.

Thanks everyone


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I hav one and I can't seem to get the hang of it. Can someone come and show me?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

landman said:


> I hav one and I can't seem to get the hang of it. Can someone come and show me?


Bring it over. We'll practice on all my dull rusty bits!


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Some people can sharpen a drill bit by eye, some people can throw a baseball 104 MPH. These are not normal people, they are oddities of nature. No matter how much I practice I will never throw a baseball 104 MPH, the genes are not there, same with a drill bit. I have had a Drill Doctor for about 15 years, I am sure it has paid for itself. Much easier to sharpen a bit than drive to a store and buy a new one! Good luck JIm


----------



## Rhyno (Oct 13, 2013)

I have one, (the first model that was released) and have worn out the diamond wheel.

I also sharpen by Freehand.

I really like to use it with the small diameter bits...:yes:


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an old 500 I paid a guy $25 for. I use it on smallish bits. 3/8 and up I freehand.


----------



## Hackberry (Jul 4, 2013)

For you guys that free hand do you use the face of the wheel or the side. Directions say to never ever use the side of the wheel but I see guys do it for drill bits. My wheel s a 8" Cincinnati Milicron wheel.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

When I worked in industrial maintenance I had a Drill Doctor 750. It came with an instructional DVD. Besides that there are many videos on youtube.

It's important to know the angle or degree tip the bit has to begin with. If I remember correctly it had settings for the two most popular angles of 18deg and 35deg or something like that. You can use the Drill Doc to change the angle of a bit but it requires more grinding. For wood, the less angle the less tear out IMO. Although it has settings for the two most popular angles, you can select any angle in between.

It has an option to sharpen split point bits or make a regular bit into a split point bit. If your mostly drilling wood, using the split point option isn't really necessary. Split points are for helping the bit from wandering when starting to drill hard things like stainless steel.

It worked well for repairing broken bits too. Different diamond wheels are available for it. If you repair a lot of broken bits you should get a more abrasive one to shape the tip before using a fine one to sharpen it. If not, use a regular bench grinder to shape it first. Also, if you use left handed bits for anything, there is an optional part for sharpening those bits.

Opinions vary about Drill Docs. Some folks swear by them while others say they are a gimmick. I think this is because there is a slight learning curve and many people expect them to be an instant miracle right out of the box. Sharpening anything by hand OR with a machine requires some skill and patience. Watch the video(s) and take your time learning how to use it. If you fail at first try and try again. Take your time and learn how to use it and you will be happy with it.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

My father has one....Doesnt work well at all. Its ok if you just want to drill wood but if you try to drill steel, forget it. Much better edge by hand on the grinder in my opinion.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

My Dad bought one. I watched the video and sharpened a few bits with it and it seemed to work ok. Was kinda difficult to tell if you were doing it right with all the plastic. It just didn't feel very positive. 

I recently picked up a Tormek. I think I'm going to try their drill bit jig see how it works.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Nov 26, 2013)

I have both, the one that goes up 1/2" and 3/4". I love them both, as I drill strictly in steel and stainless, these tools have saved me a boat load in time and money. I use to sharpen my bigger bits by hand, but for me, it was quicker to slap it in the doc, couple twist and boom, sharpened bit. Now all my bench grinder are used for is to sharpen my tig tungsten.

I will agree that there is a learning curve and you have to understand how a drill bit works. I've had instances that the cutting edge was scoosh lower than the back edge, drill bit doesn't work to well that way. So it been a god send for me, but its also knowing how the use the tool.


----------



## hughbie (Dec 2, 2013)

I've had mine for at least 6 years and I love it!
I've never been good at doing it freehand...so this takes the guess work out of it.
Now and then, I reply the instructional DVD just to make sure I'm doing it right.
I just finishing sharpening about 40 different sizes of drill bits this weekend....took less than 1/2 hour.

I say, get ya one!


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I know Alan my have already purchased his drill doctor but I purchased a grizzly drill bit sharpener a while back I think it was 18 dollars and it has worked fabulously


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

When I bought my Drill Dr. I was drilling stainless steel with cobalt drill bits. I would guess I sharpened those bits 100 times. I am sold on it! JIm


----------

